# Have A Grasslike Weed that is resistant to glyphosate!



## Digitalreality (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this site and am doing a full Reno of my Tall Fescue turf with Kentucky Bluegrass because of this grasslike weed that seems to be spreading on my property and was the reason why I sprayed glyphosate on the whole lawn, but the very weed that prompted this Renovation seems to be impervious to Glyphosate! Does anyone know what this weed is? It just laughs at glyphosate! And how do I kill it such that I can put down seed in 2 weeks? One pic is a whole front yard shot, followed by two closer zoom shots. Thank you so much


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

possibly kylinga.


----------



## Digitalreality (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks, but I have never seen one seed head that is apparent of Kyllinga infestation. I thought it was Poa Trivialis, but upon close root examination, i didn't notice the stolons or was it easily pulled out.

If it helps any, it was much lighter green than my very dark Tall Fescue grass and grew at a much faster rate which made it stick out of the normal turf like eyesores! Thanks again everyone.....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check to see if it is a triangular shape to the stem. It looks like a sedge.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

As g-man suggests, it could be a sedge. The faster growth rate, lighter green color, and reduced effectiveness of glyphosate all support that conclusion, too.

The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)


----------

